# Catfish worms



## Cutem all Jack

Have any of you ever questioned what the white stringy things are in catfish? To be honest I have never thought much about it but I recently caught one that was covered in hundreds of small leaches which got me to inspecting them a little closer. 
I read several articles that fish often has worms in it, but I am hoping these are just some type of blood vessel or something. Id love eating my catfish but Im not going to eat worms even if they are fried. Hate to throw away 50# pounds of them .


----------



## Cutem all Jack

Here is an example


----------



## oops1

No idea but I wish I hadn't read this.. Hopefully someone will shed some light.


----------



## Cutem all Jack

If you think this is bad DO NOT GOOGLE WORMS IN CATFISH! You will never eat fish again. HAHA


----------



## mudracing101

I've seen those worms in saltwater fish like trout but never catfish , hmmmm.


----------



## tsharp

Did it have a small head on it?  Because specs have them a lot. I just cut that part out and fry the rest.


----------



## Cutem all Jack

TSHARP I didn't see one.  I have looked at them while skinning them and never seen a live worm or anything that looked like it.

It must be something in all of them because I bought some catfish from a restaurant yesterday and it had them in it to. Unless worms are in all of them???????


----------



## Paymaster

Could just be nerve or vessel tissue.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think those are just tendons or nerves or blood veins or something. They're mostly in the bigger catfish. That's what I tell myself they are, anyway.  I have actually seen encysted worms in a few smallmouth bass and trout, and they are very obvious in the raw fillets.


----------



## Cutem all Jack

NCHillbilly said:


> I think those are just tendons or nerves or blood veins or something. They're mostly in the bigger catfish. That's what I tell myself they are, anyway.  I have actually seen encysted worms in a few smallmouth bass and trout, and they are very obvious in the raw fillets.



That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## holton27596

seen a ton of them in saltwater cats, very obviously worms in them.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

until reading this I just chewed and swallowed....just think protein,ugh


----------



## bronco611

don't tell everyone they will get mad when they think the restaurant short changed them the extra protein for the same price. If you turn up the heat enough when cooking it they will be well done along with the fish so don't give it a second thought gust eat and enjoy.


----------

